# need info for choosing



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

My lovely wife just told me i should buy an ar. I have been wanting one for a long time and hated to pull the trigger on one. I have a ruger redhawk 44 mag in lay. I didnt have enough funds to purchase the ar but my wife said to look around and she would help me out on getting one. So now i need your help on decicing. I want to stay around 700.00 to not break her up also. Help me decide i thought about building one but know nothing of them. I know where some stag arms are for 699 are the good? I will be hunting yote and preds with this rifle. Also i will have to wait on glass for it. you know the drill dont wanna press the luck. Help me please.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Have you thought about building one? You could build a full AR the way you want AND put glass on it for that price as opposed to probably minimum $1000 for buying a big box/brand name version of one and scoping it. Just my


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with ebbs you can certainly build one for a lot less I just put togather my first one I bought a complete lower and a complete upper from different makers, so it was two pieces to put together, two pins, I did add a riser and scope mounts so in total two pieces for the rifle five pieces for the risers and mounts and scope. $500 and change, it was actually like 530 with FFL charges for the lower, the scope I already had. Bar-d had a similar and I think slightly cheaper build. You maight PM him for details.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

More importantly, can you tell the rest of us how to accomplish this:



silver yote sniper said:


> My lovely wife just told me i should buy an ar.


Inquiring minds want to know!









Here is Bar-d's blog.... you might want to click forward a few pages to see the start of his AR project:

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/bar-d/


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

treat them good and alot of prayer lol. No she is just a good women lol. oh you just go up to them and say i am gonna buy a gun or else, but when they say no its yes mam i will listen lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my thought.

Start saving up for one. Putting so much away each week. When you reach what you need then go buy the gun, scope, light and maybe a bi pod. Durring that time check out exactly what you want.

My AR was picked up years ago and I have 600 into it. Now knowing what I know...it would take another 400 to build it close to what I want...BYW that same gun today goes for 900 so add 400 to that and you have 1300.

Personally I like the Remington frames mine is a brush master.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Personally I like the Remington frames mine is a brush master.


FYI Brian the Remingtons are actually made by Bushmaster.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

silver yote sniper,sorry I forgot the most important part of this whole deal. Go hug your wife and tell her she has made you feel like a sixteen year old. LOL


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

You know it i even treated her to dinner lol she is good to me. She always supports what i want to do and i respect her for that. Gotta love'em.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife is willing to go out with me for night calling, that pretty special


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

knapper said:


> My wife is willing to go out with me for night calling, that pretty special


Do you guys get much calling done?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> FYI Brian the Remingtons are actually made by Bushmaster.


Wow, I did not know that. So I wonder if my older AR could be built into one of those rems I like ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Put up a pic of yours Oac, You can change anything on an AR. The lower receiver housing is all that the feds consider a gun, it has a serial #.


----------



## silver yote sniper (Jan 4, 2011)

ebbs said:


> Do you guys get much calling done?


Haha good one i know i wouldn't lol


----------

